# الان فى السعوديه فقط لدى شركه القيادات اقل سعر لرسائل الsms



## sara (7 يونيو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]




الآن يمكنك الوصول إلى أكبر شريحه من العملاء عن طريق رسائل ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]جوال إس إم إس[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
أقوى عروض رسائل[/FONT] sms [FONT=&quot]اسعار خاصة للرسائل والكميات الكبيرة بداخل المملكه



[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سوق منتجاتك عبر رسائل الـ[/FONT] SMS [FONT=&quot]لأكثر من 7 مليون مواطن ومواطنه بداخل المملكه العربية السعودية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مع ضمان وصول الرسائل لجميع المستلمين


[/FONT]​ 

​ [FONT=&quot]للاستفسار[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مؤسسه قيادات[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنك الدخول على الموقع[/FONT] www.qs-sms.com​ [FONT=&quot]لو متابعة المدونه الخاصة بالمؤسسه[/FONT]Qyadat​ [FONT=&quot]ويمكنكم مراسلتنا على[/FONT]​ [email protected] [FONT=&quot]او الاتصال على 0544831479[/FONT]​


----------

